# The Little Guy Espresso Maker



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I've been given one of these to play with for a while...but reluctant to post my thoughts now, for fear of being accused of something unsavoury. However you guys should check out their website. Oh disclosure, I've been paid nothing to play around with it. However, if apple made an espresso maker that looked similar to the atomic (but works quite differently)...this is what they would have made. I even got the little induction warmer for it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

BB don't sell this do they ......


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks quite cool but quite expensive

https://www.thelittleguy.info


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> BB don't sell this do they ......


Don't think so...Rodney who owns all the businesses (inclusing BB) at the Retail park, sent it to me it to have a play with...but as far as I am aware, they don't stock it, perhaps they will in the future, perhaps not. It was something that caught his eye, so he bought one and sent it to me to have a play with it as well. Probably idle curiosity. I see quite a few products (and play with them), that never end up getting stocked. The number of roasters I have tried in the 100g - thru to 1kg plus range would shock you....Lots of real dross (roasters) out there, most from China..


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

> The quality of the espresso shots and the milk texture equal or better any machine in the world, commercial machines included.


Bold claim.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

risky said:


> Bold claim.


It's a *very *bold claim


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Dave how does it work, if it doesn't work like an Atomic but sure as dickens looks like an Atomic. No insinuation, I'm just curious.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

£700! It cannot be that good

Looks nice but not £700 nice


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> £700! It cannot be that good
> 
> Looks nice but not £700 nice


 No it's alright it's only £350 after exchange

Looks interesting though. A modern day atomic

Would be nice to see/read a review Dave


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

More like £450.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

These are beautiful just like the atomics but stainless steal, lovely


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ridland said:


> Dave how does it work, if it doesn't work like an Atomic but sure as dickens looks like an Atomic. No insinuation, I'm just curious.


It looks a bit cleverer than a Atomic.

http://tillerdesign.com/case_studies/view/otto_stove_top_coffee_maker/


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

MWJB said:


> It looks a bit cleverer than a Atomic.
> 
> http://tillerdesign.com/case_studies/view/otto_stove_top_coffee_maker/


Just a tad... But more to go wrong too, I guess, the lack of which is half of what sets the value for the atomic a, to my mind...It will need to pretty much redefine espresso, for me, at that price- very pretty tho, wouldn't sulk if there was one in my Christmas stocking!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I think it looks really nice for £350 \ £450 price tag. Unless my hearings letting me down it will last *centuries *


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

oursus said:


> wouldn't sulk if there was one in my Christmas stocking!


A bit how I feel...


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

So how is it different to the atomic (in use, that is)


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks really cool, thanks for bringing that into my morning DavecUK


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

oursus said:


> So how is it different to the atomic (in use, that is)


Atomic has 1 water pipe, steam pressure builds & water is forced up the pipe into the coffee and continues to flow until you take the cup away or water level drops below the pipes range...it's more like a big moka pot?

Little guy has a "dosing system" that limits the output, 2 pipes to the head...can only speculate on what's going on but seems more akin to espresso" than moka pot.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Atomic has 1 water pipe, steam pressure builds & water is forced up the pipe into the coffee and continues to flow until you take the cup away or water level drops below the pipes range...it's more like a big moka pot?
> 
> Little guy has a "dosing system" that limits the output, 2 pipes to the head...can only speculate on what's going on but seems more akin to espresso" than moka pot.


I've played with a couple of stove-tops, (bialetti & a bodum travel cafetière were all I had for more than a couple of years). The reason I first got a machine was all about the mouth-feel, which was all about the pressure, of course. I was told moka pots work up to 1.5 bar, these reckon to be about 3, so nowhere near 9 on paper; guess the answer is, won't know till I try it!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

oursus said:


> I've played with a couple of stove-tops, (bialetti & a bodum travel cafetière were all I had for more than a couple of years). The reason I first got a machine was all about the mouth-feel, which was all about the pressure, of course. I was told moka pots work up to 1.5 bar, these reckon to be about 3, so nowhere near 9 on paper; guess the answer is, won't know till I try it!


There are only 2 models of stove top "espresso" (in the modern understanding of espresso) maker that I know of, the Little Guy & the Bacchi. Haven't tried the Little Guy but the Bacchi makes espresso with crema & mouthfeel it's nothing like a Bialetti/moka pot. The Little Guy's makers also talk about reaching correct pressure & making "espresso".

Scotty Callaghan seems to call the Little Guy's coffee "espresso", I'd give him the benefit of the doubt? 

Note though, that even the Bialetti was invented before the piston lever espresso machine.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Never tried a Bacchi... Nothing wrong with a bialetti, as far as I am concerned,used to make a killer koffie verkeerd! Would be interested to see what can be done with 3 bar, definitely has it that n the looks dept.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

With "killer koffie verkeerd" on the brain, I took some of Rave's signature blend over to my sister's (who has my bialetti). Used the brother in laws aero latte with semi, result : Probably the best flavour milk-drink in a couple of months; delicious deep chocolatey flavours, slight caramel.... Anyone want to swap me a little guy for my Silvia??️


----------

